# Second Masters



## Saad.lhr (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi

I Have done My masters from Pakistan. I did MBA.but now i want to go to Australia for a second Masters in Information Systems.
My question is will the VO let me to go for another masters ? Or will they doubt my intentions to study if i go for another master
How do i convince them that actually these two degrees would complement each other and would prove to be benefical for me in the future.


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

As for as I know you could earn another master's degree provided that you have the enough funds.


----------



## erin515 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Saad,

Congratulations on completing a Masters and an MBA!

I have to agree with lucasevans here. But to convince them about your intentions, just highlight the points as to why taking another master's is beneficial to your career.

Masters in Information Systems is also an excellent degree to pursue especially now that new applications of technology continue to drive demand for workers, fueling the need for more expert in this field.

That said, you may be interested to know which among top universities offers this course. You may visit PostgradAustralia website to search for this and other relevant information you may need, e.g. scholarships that are available to international students.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Erin


----------

